# Solved: Solution for "system volume on disk is corrupt"



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Spent three hours trying to sort a Windows 7 machine which would not boot.

SYMPTOMS:

1. Would not boot (endlessly scrolling Loading Windows but no HDD activity)
2. Would not boot in Safe Mode (last successful line was hal.dll)
3. Startup Repair (could only load from Optical Media and NOT from HDD Startup Repair), returned the error

"system volume on disk is corrupt"

4. When using

bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup

the following error was returned

The store export operation has failed.The system cannot find the file specified.

THE SOLUTION: (Disclaimer, please ensure you have a backup of your files as I accept no responsibility for it )

Command prompt from Startup Repair Disk, then type

*bootsect /NT60 All /force /mbr*

reboot and voila, a working OS 

It seemed that the /force and /mbr tipped it over the edge

Good luck!!


----------

